# Cheapest Place...



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

So far I've been using Fragrance and Flavors for EO's, but does anybody know of somewhere cheaper?  Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

EOU was recently mentioned and their prices look interesting to me.

http://essentialoils.org/

16 oz prices

Bergamont WSP $58.50 EOU $35.56
Cassia WSP $22.50 EOU $17.23
Clary Sage WSP $34.50 EOU $39.75
Eucalyptus WSP $14.50 EOU $13.65
Lemon WSP $28.75 EOU $25.50
Lime WSP $25.50 EOU $21.00

That's just a few, and obviously I can't tell if the products are comparable.

Note: Some people may not be aware that WSP = Fragrance and Flavors. F&F has free shipping.


----------



## Birdie (Jul 2, 2008)

La Oberhasli said:
			
		

> So far I've been using Fragrance and Flavors for EO's, but does anybody know of somewhere cheaper?  Thanks!



Please be aware that "cheap" EOs may not be the best. EOU is quality at a fair price but not 'cheap'. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

I think La O' meant cheap "less expensive" not cheap "shoddy."

As I pointed out in my post, I cannot compare the quality of EOs by merely looking at prices ("obviously I can't tell if the products are comparable").

YMMV


----------



## digit (Jul 3, 2008)

I have heard that several suppliers purchase from EOU. 

Hmmmm........anyone up to doing a co-op from EOU?  :roll:  

Digit


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

I've been using Fragrance and Flavors for about 5 years with free shipping and quality products that are inexpensive as well, but I'm trying to stretch my dollar.  I'll check out EOU.  I usually buy EO in 32oz quantities and its amazing how fast I use them.


----------



## digit (Jul 3, 2008)

La Oberhasli said:
			
		

> I'll check out EOU.  I usually buy EO in 32oz quantities and its amazing how fast I use them.



Wowzer!! Any supplier would love you as a customer, buying 32oz EO's. 

Digit


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

I buy as much as I can at a time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

It always makes sense to buy the largest size you can afford if you are going to continue to use the same product, because you get the best price. It is likely you will save on shipping too.

As a beginner and amateur I'm still trying to figure out what I like, what works good, and I hope it won't be long before I can buy in bigger containers. At present I usually buy 8 oz at a time although sweet orange was so inexpensive (and likable) that I got 32 oz of that. I'm sure I'll eventually use it up and probably buy more. Too bad all EOs aren't that affordable!

BTW I have not purchased anything at EOU. I became aware of them from other posts. They look reasonable and I'll probably eventually buy from them. At present Fragrances & Flavors is the best deal I've got going, reasonable and competitive prices along with free shipping.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Makes sense.  I would buy more if I could!


----------



## Birdie (Jul 3, 2008)

La Oberhasli said:
			
		

> I've been using Fragrance and Flavors for about 5 years with free shipping and quality products that are inexpensive as well, but I'm trying to stretch my dollar.  I'll check out EOU.  I usually buy EO in 32oz quantities and its amazing how fast I use them.



Be sure to check the EOU price breaks for 2 liter amounts on some EOs.  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Absolutely!  I really need to top-up on my stock pile of EO's!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 7, 2008)

I use the eo's from betweenfriendstoo and they are great and low cost.


----------



## lsg (Jul 7, 2008)

I think Camden Grey is very competitive on their prices.


----------

